

Warren Buffett: Buying Berkshire Hathaway Was $200 Billion Blunder - NonEUCitizen
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/Warren-Buffett-Buying-cnbc-1784378699.html

======
kgermino
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1804277>

